

Greg KH: Linux stable kernel release procedure changes - bigfoot
https://lkml.org/lkml/2010/12/2/388

======
bigfoot
It's probably a good idea to concentrate maintenance efforts on fewer kernel
trees. There should probably be some kind of synchronization going on, i.e.
declaring a new "stable" kernel when there are enough major Linux distros
currently basing on it.

------
jrockway
This is a good idea. I have been on 2.6.32 forever in Debian _un_ stable, and
it's starting to get old. Yes, I could compile my own newer kernel, but then
udev breaks, and then I've wasted 5 hours :)

------
bhdn
This is very good. Sometimes it was some kind of guessing game to choose a
kernel release to use in our environment.

